# iPod Hack - Hybrid Re-Touched



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hybrid Re-Touched v1.1*​*
I hereby announce an update to my first skin/theme for the iPod 5G Video ​Update release January 10​*
First up a huge thanks to the creators of the touch hack - they have given my ipod a new lease of life. Secondly my greatest regards to theislander for his help & permission for modifying his hybrid hack

Here is what the firmware will make ur iPod look like:


*img88.imageshack.us/img88/4365/finalqg1ke0.jpg​
the left image is of the *Music Sub-Menu*; the center image is of the *Main Menu* & the right image of the *Now Playing Screen*

*This is only for 5G*​
There are some images that need to be re-done in Photoshop so will keep on doing it and will release the resources only.

Information & How-To can be found at my *Blog* or at the *Download Page*

--------------------------*****-----------------------------------​
*Hybrid Re-Touched v1.1 for 5G*[/CENTER]

the update is nothing major just some image changes please download this zip

Information & How-To can be found at my *Blog*

*Download*​
*How to Update*

0. U need to have the hybrid re-touched hack installed on your ipod.
1. Connect ipod to computer
2. Start iPW
3. In Edit Mode drop down at the top choose 'iPod'
4. Press Load iPod Firmware on the side
5. Now u should see a bluish image in the window below the 'pictures' tab
6. On the right u should see 'Load All' Button
7. Click it and direct it to the folder extracted from the zipped file
8. Wait
9. Press 'Write' at the top
10. Done

**Note: These are only the images and u will need v1 for this


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Hybrid Re-Touched*

awesome work dude .. waiting for the release


----------



## nix (Jan 8, 2008)

what is this only for touch screen ipods?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2008)

nix said:


> what is this only for touch screen ipods?


in simple words its like a skin with added usefull features.


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

this is a 'theme' for 5G video pods to make them look like the touch and this particular theme is a touch+classic hybrid based on theislander's hybrid firmware

i will be linking tuts and more info on how to install it on ur 5g ipods once im done with the hack ...


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 8, 2008)

Umm...sorry to ask, but am unable to understand. Is this supposed to work only with the iPod touch or wud it work as a skin for 5G models?


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Umm...sorry to ask, but am unable to understand. Is this supposed to work only with the iPod touch or wud it work as a skin for 5G models?


it is a skin for 5g


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay... Thanks for updating my knowledge.


----------



## adithya_s (Jan 8, 2008)

^^ great work dude.. thought of selling mine.. i'm changing my mind now.........

anyways what ever we do its always a crap in front ipod touch


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

nice work 
alas...only if i had ipod.


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

yo guys i have just released v1 of the skin ....


----------



## adithya_s (Jan 9, 2008)

downloading it lemme see.... thanks anyways atleast some charm to my boring stupid ipod..........  by the way direct link for podwizard is'nt working..


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 9, 2008)

DAYUMN!!! Thats freaking good ... but am too scared .... dont wanna brick my only love in my life


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

One word: Amazing! Keep it up, dude. Keep it up!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work manan.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey, looks good. Kudos


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> dont wanna brick my only love in my life


 the 5g wont brick ... and thank u for the comments guys

@aditya thanks for pointing out it was wrking earlier


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2008)

Wohooooooooooooo....screwing the iPod 5G for customisation....way to go man


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

Really neat man! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

thank u gx & goobi


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

hey guys an update .... v1.1 please refer post 1 for info


----------



## entrana (Jan 22, 2008)

im testing this to see if it works will post as soon as i get it

installed it and it looks bloody amazing


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2008)

thank u


----------



## hellknight (Jan 24, 2008)

I tried everything you said, but when I load that firmware, an error displays like *Error writing firmware! Code: -1, 22, 47394304*


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

in that case ur iPod is not a 5G but a 5.5G ... 5G does not have a Search feature .... 

download the 5.5G hack from *Here*


----------



## hellknight (Jan 24, 2008)

But the software is saying that, Its 5th gen ipod, when i clicked on iPodwizard's which iPod Generation do i have! Are you sure about it. Any ways i'm downloading that file too!


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

if ur iPod has the search feature then its definitely the 5.5G


----------



## hellknight (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're refferring to the search feature of songs, it has one. Ok i'm convinced that it is 5.5 G.

Could you please tell me some another site for downloading that firmware, not rapidshare, it doesn't support download managers. I'm on Airtel GPRS, so solw downloading speeds.


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

will re-upload it on another host ... give me some time .... will pm u once done


----------



## hellknight (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks dude!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can u plzzzzz make a version of it for ipod nano 1st gen? I really want that skin!!!!! 
It looks bloody amazing, i'm waiting for the ipod nano version!!


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

difficult to do it i dont have a nano; i have no idea about its resources


----------



## hellknight (Jan 24, 2008)

@ iMav

Thankx dude, thanks a lot. I'd downloaded that file and now my iPod looks amazing!


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

hey thats great im sorry i was busy with some stuff so couldnt upload it but glad to hear that u liked it


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> difficult to do it i dont have a nano; i have no idea about its resources


maybe you could borrowsomebody's ipod nano

or you could use my ipod's information to help u, just tell me what to do to get the info


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

i will give it a try lets c this sunday maybe will have a a look at it


----------



## hullap (Feb 1, 2008)

does it remove my games


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 1, 2008)

Grt work!!!!


----------



## iMav (Feb 1, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> does it remove my games


may be not certain


----------



## hullap (Feb 2, 2008)

ok ive installed it and yipee my games r not removed
but ive found MANY BUGS


----------



## iMav (Feb 2, 2008)

there are quite a few to be honest most of them are inherited courtesy the base firmware i have used


----------



## hullap (Feb 2, 2008)

ok.
but sum can be corrected by ipod wizard


----------



## iMav (Feb 2, 2008)

namely? ... if its images then i have done them already but havnt released another version - the stars; the volume bar and icons etc.


----------

